# Sutton Scarsdale Hall, Derbyshire



## smileysal (Jun 24, 2007)

After the burnt out wreck of Firbeck, decided to drive south and to have a walk around Sutton Scarsdale Hall. Although not strictly UE, (its owned by English Heritage lol) it is empty and derelict so thought id get a few pics.


----------



## smileysal (Jun 24, 2007)

And a few more


----------



## mcspringzy (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice one! I can't stand to see buildings like that, I know it's being looked after but stilll..... Why didn't someone rebuild it?!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 25, 2007)

Lovely pics, Sal.
The first ones look as if they're an older part, which are just the kind of place I like to wander around in. Any history info about it?

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## smileysal (Jun 25, 2007)

Cheers Foxy,

Just found this tiny bit of info (I did take a pic of the board at the front, with more info on, but that pic has disappeared ).

"The imposing shell of a grandiose Georgian mansion built in 1724-29, with an immensely columned exterior. Roofless since 1919, when its interiors were dismantled and some exported to America: but there is still much to discover within, including traces of sumptuous plaster-work. Set amid contemporary garden remains, including ha ha ditch and parish church."

Will find out more and put it up.

 Sal

oooooh, found more info.

http://www.derbyshireuk.net/sutton_scarsdale.html


----------



## King Al (Jun 25, 2007)

Great pictures Sal, that place looks really grand I bet it was beautiful once.

Also is it just me or does it look like the place that guy did up on the first episode of grand designs. If he made his building liveable again then why cant some one help this place


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 25, 2007)

Stunning pics of an amazingly elegant looking building. It somehow retains it's dignity -even with no floors & roof!! Still, bet it's got good ventilation!!
Ta Sal,

Lb


----------



## King Al (Jun 25, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> Still, bet it's got good ventilation!



 too good you might say


----------



## smileysal (Jun 26, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> Still, bet it's got good ventilation!!
> 
> Lb



hehehe, oh yes, its perfect during the summer lmao

 Sal


----------



## stud (Aug 17, 2007)

Good pics mate 

Just the type of place I'm looking for , for upcomming shoots
Love the looks of places like that 

Show you the past and what has been lost


----------



## smileysal (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Stud,

Sutton Scarsdale hall is owned by English Heritage and is open to go and have a look around anytime. It's also better to park on the road instead of going in the car park, as they close the car park barrier at either 5 or 6pm (cant remember off hand sorry). There were quite a few people knocking about when i called in at around 6.30 - 7ish. 

You've also got good views over the area as well.

 Sal


----------



## turkey (Aug 27, 2007)

Did you go down the cellars...myself and dweeb scared a family when we emerged from beneath the hall...


----------



## Rob (Aug 29, 2007)

turkey said:


> Did you go down the cellars...myself and dweeb scared a family when we emerged from beneath the hall...



That sounds cool!!
Sadly when I visited they were securely locked. There is a rumour of a tunnel any sign of it in the cellar?


----------



## stud (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks smileysal 
Will have to have a look around there soon.

Got to tell us turkey where the enterence to the celler is


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 29, 2007)

It's a shame John Harris wasn't around 25 years earlier. 

I've seen a few shells of castles & monastries but not many stately homes.


----------



## turkey (Sep 6, 2007)

There is an entrance in the room to the left of the main entrance from the car park.

jump over the railings and hey presto...you are in.


----------



## tims (Sep 6, 2007)

Firbeck is burnt out?


----------



## smileysal (Sep 20, 2007)

tims said:


> Firbeck is burnt out?



sorry Tims, not Firbeck Hall, I mean't the bathouse building at the old Firbeck Colliery. Pitch black in there, had to just aim the camera and press the button and hope there'd be something to see. Turned out ok tho, thankfully.

and cheers Turkey, will have to have another trip over there and have a look at the cellars. Is there much to see down there? 

Cheers

 Sal


----------



## Muttley (Jan 12, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Is there much to see down there?



Loads if you're a rabbit or have night vision!

When we went down it was just black, I had a 1 million candle power spotlight and even that was useless in the dark, for some reason when we did go in a couple years ago it had a habit of being foggy in the cellars and you could literally only see 2 feet in front of you. But yeh we didn't venture too far into them as it was so dark, even the flash on my camera was useless!

Good place to visit though, if a little bit spooky at night!

Did you just see the hall or did you go down the lane at the back of it?


----------



## smileysal (Jan 16, 2008)

No, only went in and around the hall. Is there anything else down the lane? looked on google earth and looks like a few bits further down towards the motorway, but haven't been down there in a while. 

 Sal


----------



## Muttley (Jan 16, 2008)

smileysal said:


> No, only went in and around the hall. Is there anything else down the lane?



Not sure to be honest we did go a little bit down the lane but we heard something a few feet down and had second thoughts but we did hear that there might be a house down there.

But to be honest we was more interested in going across the field as we heard a rumour that 3 people had been hung or murdered and their graves and headstones are down there but we went right down to the road and must of covered about 2 miles up and down this field and found nothing.

When we went there last it was pitch black (I'm a believer in ghosts) and there was a few others that went and we was taking photos and when we walked around the hall we followed the lane from the car park and when we got to one corner there was a bloke in a long black wig come jumping out of one of the windows at us of course I was scared stiff so in my finest voice I shouted "For [email protected]#% sake you scared the shite out of me" and all I got was "sorry mate was just having a bit of fun".....so beware if you go at night because he does it to a few people


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 22, 2008)

the old hardwick hall is in this sort of state with some rather ornate plaster work still on the walls


----------



## mineme (May 4, 2008)

hardwick old hall is wellworth a visit!!!


----------

